

New EPUB and Mobi versions of the Ruby on Rails Tutorial - mhartl
http://news.railstutorial.org/new-epub-and-mobi-versions-of-the-ruby-on-rai

======
mhartl
For those curious about the process: making the EPUB and Mobi files was
excruciating. I'm currently working on a project that should make it much
easier in the future. Stay tuned.

~~~
danso
Thank you for your work and I'm particularly interested in your publishing
process. I've been asked about making ebook formats for some of my HTML-based
writing and have basically said, "that sounds waaaay too complicated"

~~~
telemachos
This isn't a direct solution for you since your material is already in HTML.
But LeanPub[1] is one simple way to get ebooks. You write in Markdown, and
they produce pdf, epub and mobi formats.

[1]: <https://leanpub.com>

------
rasyadi
Many thanks! I love the both the book and the screencast. The way that you
arrange the words and sentences make it easier for non-native English speaker
to understand. But for now I'll stick with the PDF version as it is more
easier to switch between text editor, terminal, and browser.

------
monsterix
Two years ago I came from non-technical background. The only reason why I am
on Hacker News now is because of this guide that taught me Ruby on Rails.

------
raphaelcaixeta
I've tried hopping on the Rails train a few times now. This is by far the best
way to learn coming from a PHP background. Thank you!

------
russtrpkovski
Thanks Michael!

~~~
mhartl
You're welcome!

------
ravenger00
Does EPUB and Mobi scale?

